# Homemade Treestand



## bennymj171

Looking to build a wooden homemade treestand (ladder stand or platform) pics and/or directions would be great, trying to get any ideas on this so I can figure out roughly what it would cost and compared to buying, and for all you folks that want to tell me to just go out and buy one cause it is safer can just hold your tongue please and look at a different thread


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors

Doesn`t sound like a bad idea, the only issue I would have with it is the weight. You could get by with 2x3`s for the ladder, I would put a block under each side of the foot rails to keep them from pulling out of the side rails. The platform and seat you could do whatever you wanted, the upside of the steel stands is you wouldn`t need to run supports down to the ground for the seat and platform section, I am afraid if you just tried to strap it to the tree you wouldn`t have much support and the wood will end up cracking or separating on you. Second option is to find a tree with a large fork about 20-25 feet off the ground, build your platform and seat between the forks making sure to use at least 3/8 lag bolts to go into the tree to hold the platform, then you could build your ladder and attach it to the tree. If you are wanting to make this for a non permanent stand? honestly buying 1 would be much more simple. But for a permanent stand it is do able.


----------



## vtmtnman

The best way to go is find an old aluminum ladder,and build off it.We have several that we made from old ladders,work awesome,and if you're lucky enough to find a whole two section one you can adjust the height all day long.I'd post pics but I don't have any at the moment.


----------



## RatherBArchery

*Homemade ladder stands*

If you can find aluminum extention ladder sections I would use them, then buy unistrut from a hardware store to make the framework. You can buy all sorts of brackets for uni-strut (if you shop an electrical supply store) and steel will last much longer than any type wood. You should be safe with a plywood deck, as long as it is thick enough, even though it may get slippery when wet. Good Luck, and wear a harness!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek J

old TV antenna tower sections work great also. It is quite heavy, but once it is up, it wont be going anywhere!!I have 2 built out of these, and they work great. Will hold a tremendous amount of weight also.


----------



## jgregoire687

I have a couple of stands I built using this plan

They are very strong and we just check them. Major joints should be connected with bolts, washers and nuts. there are some other good plans on Jesses hunting site. I will dig them up.

Good luck

Jerry


----------



## jgregoire687

here is another nice looking stand. Not mine but a plan I will likelly use next season. Check out this link to Jesse's

http://www.jesseshunting.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=156028


----------



## harvonrincon

nice


----------



## okiedog

Here are pictures of a tower blind a built a few years ago. It has hinged Plex windows for guns, and also removeable windows to shoot a bow out of it. I mainly built it for a way to take my wife and (at the time 2 year old) son with me. It is built on the edge of a planted field.


----------



## no1huntmaster

WOW...... COULD MAKE A NICE HOME FOR A HOMELESS PERSON. 
a couple car batteries and a heater and you will be all set.
Really nice work you must have some good carpentry skills.


----------



## okiedog

no1huntmaster said:


> Really nice work you must have some good carpentry skills.



Thanks. I love to work with wood. I did add carpet this year. It really echoed without it. I also have a 3 burner infared heater that I'am going to install sometime this year.:shade:


----------



## sticbow

Here's the kind I build....










Close up detail










Material list:

4 - 2 x 4 x 14'
1 half sheet of 1/2" plywood
48" of chain
2- 6 inch 3/8s eye bolts with nuts and large washers.
1- Medium duty turn buckle
#1 of 3 1/2" deck screws
#1 of 2" deck screws
Safety system of your choice

Drill with driver bit and 1/2" spade bit
saw
Camo as desired, I leave mine as they are.
2 hours on a Saturday afternoon.

I have 6-8 on the ranch, most have been in use for 5 yrs, some even longer.


----------



## chickenman

This is one I made last fall for my 12 year old son and I to use. He took his first 2 deer with gun from it. This is 6' X 38". The next one will be 48" deep. I think the extra 10" will seem like much more. It was just pretty close that way put perfect the other way that was 6'. Most of the materials were salvaged over the years and kept for that "just in case" thing. I do recommend real glass for windows if you can. It wipes off and doesn't scratch like the plexiglass. I take it apart in sections when we need to move it to amother farm.


----------



## mongoose2147

I'm trying to get ahold of okiedog to share the pics of my new deerstand. I know this thread is old, but I used these pics as an example to build my stand and the similarities and unreal. Not only the stand, but the location as well. When I can figure out how to download to this site, I will send them for all to see.


----------



## coilguy

Some nice work on this thread no doubt!

CG


----------



## McChesney

Very cool!


----------



## deercrazydad

Anyone make one out of metal themselves steel or aluminum. Did you weld use ratchet straps pieces from old stands???


----------



## mongoose2147

okiedog, when you see this, please contact me at [email protected] so I can send you the pics of my stand that I built this year. Thanks, Mike.


----------



## AF-archer

*Plans*



okiedog said:


> Here are pictures of a tower blind a built a few years ago. It has hinged Plex windows for guns, and also removeable windows to shoot a bow out of it. I mainly built it for a way to take my wife and (at the time 2 year old) son with me. It is built on the edge of a planted field.


Hi,
Do have plans for this stand with dimensions and material lists? Nice stand and would like to build something like this. Thanks


----------



## AF-archer

Hi,
Do you have plans with dimensions and material list for this stand? It's a nice stand and would like to build one.
Thanks!


----------



## AF-archer

Do you have plans with dimensions and material list for this stand? Would like to build one.
Thanks!


----------



## libertyman777

Tag for reference


----------



## ToddPhillips

jgregoire687 said:


> here is another nice looking stand. Not mine but a plan I will likelly use next season. Check out this link to Jesse's
> 
> http://www.jesseshunting.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=156028


Very cool, I'd love to have something like that!


----------



## 57Tacoma

Awesome, I'd like to have someplace to put something like that.


----------



## 57Tacoma

Would love to have someplace to put up a nice stand like these!


----------



## Cmc074

bennymj171 said:


> Looking to build a wooden homemade treestand (ladder stand or platform) pics and/or directions would be great, trying to get any ideas on this so I can figure out roughly what it would cost and compared to buying, and for all you folks that want to tell me to just go out and buy one cause it is safer can just hold your tongue please and look at a different thread


Check out google sketch up. They have prepare plans for pretty much anything you can build. I haven't looked for tree stands but I'd be surprised if they didn't have any


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

